# gentoo support on Acer A150 netbook

## robak

Hello everyone!

I have an Acer Aspire One A150 running with gentoo and easypeasy (ubuntu for eeepc).

What works under easypeasy and not yet under gentoo:

Suspend to RAM with hot-keys on keyboard

OSD for hot-keys (eg setting display brightness or setting volume)

synaptics touchpad

fn-keys

my question is how do i find out, how these things work under ubuntu to make them work under gentoo.

i found some wikis but none of them explain how these things are set up. they only say how to use them.

greetings

robakLast edited by robak on Mon Mar 09, 2009 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Look at the Ubuntu configuration files. No, I don't know where they are, but you should. Compare them, and change settings until you get things to work the way you want in Gentoo. It's all about experimentation.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## robak

oh hell, i was afraid that someone would say that it's all about experimentation.

ok, so i still want to ask some things. how does ubuntu configure the keyboard and touchpad without using settings in the xorg.conf file?

here is the xorg.conf file of ubuntu:

```

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously

# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings

# here are ignored.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"

        Device          "Configured Video Device"

EndSection

```

----------

## ziggysquatch

It probably uses the settings that have moved over to hal now.

I believe it's in /etc/hal/fdi --something

I am using Xorg.conf currently so I don't have anything in there but that's where the settings should be if using hal as I recall.

----------

## minor_prophets

robak,

What version of xorg-server are you using?

```
eix -I xorg-server or emerge -pv xorg-server
```

If >= to version 1.5, then there were big changes to the way your keyboard and touchpad(synaptics?) are handled.  Also, in gentoo are you using genkernel or have you compiled your own kernel?  Which kernel sources are you using?  

Did you use the guide? The X Server Configuration HOWTO

Try posting some additional info.  

```
lspci

lshal | grep system.hardware
```

Its all about choice(another phrase you undoubtedly didn't want to hear).  One more thing.  Forget Ubuntu, you won't learn anything.  By learning through Gentoo, you'll learn more about how things work in Linux.  It sounds a bit harsh, but it has been my experience and the same holds true for vasts numbers of Gentoo users.

So, let's fix things the Gentoo way, not by drawing comparisons between Ubuntu and Gentoo.

----------

## robak

hi prophet. i know that gentoo is the ONLY choice  :Wink:  thats way i use it.

i'm using xorg-server-1.5.3-r2 (with hal USE flag) and i'm compiling my own kernel 2.6.28-r2.

lspci-output

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

```

lshal output (though i dont know how this could help)

```

  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 10158  (0x27ae)  (int)

  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

  system.hardware.product = 'AOA150'  (string)

  system.hardware.serial = 'LUS040A048841243C52535'  (string)

  system.hardware.uuid = '00031FED-FCE0-D411-AA96-00238B041305'  (string)

  system.hardware.vendor = 'Acer'  (string)

  system.hardware.version = '1'  (string)

```

----------

## robak

well, suspend2ram and waking-up again works fine via sys-power/suspend. how do i link FN-F4 to the s2ram script?

synaptics works, too (i forgot to restart hald after editing the fdi files) but tapping isn't working, though i activated tapping with gsynaptics. any hints on that?

----------

## robak

so, tapping works finally. i enabled the option in the fdi file. so, i think configuring synaptics via gsynaptics or synclient only sets values for options ehich are enabled in the fdi file.

one last thing:

how to i enable/setup fn-hotkeys? (eg fn-F8 should mute the soundcard)

----------

## minor_prophets

Good job, robak.  Search for your machine and add the appropriate keymap .fdi .  Look through them all in /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop .  You should find an appropriate hardware description.  

And,or  there is an EXTENDED_KEYMAPS variable in /etc/conf.d/keymaps.  Use it to reference a .map file you create by referencing the following thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-731960-highlight-.html

Also, google your laptop model and setting Fn keys.  There are several approaches to the subject.

----------

## robak

finally, after some sleepless nights, i got everything working fine.

speciall-keys like fn+F4 for suspending my laptop are setup via the keyboard-setup tool (right-click on desktop -> settings -> keyboard-settings) fn+F4 eg is recognized as XF86Sleep. so i binded it to 'sudo s2ram --force'

suspend has to be forced on my mashine, since it's not in the suspend database. but i get no errors or warnings.

same thing for muting sound. key is recognized as XF86Mute and i binded it to 'amixer sset Master toggle'

de-/increasing volume is 'amixer sset Master 6%-' or 'amixer sset Master 6%+'

external devices like mouse, keyboard and an external display work fine, too.

switching between internal and external display works via 'xrandr --auto'

hope this helpes other people with running gentoo on an Acer Aspire One A150

----------

